# Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???



## pikehunter (1. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Wer von euch kennt sich mit dem Angeln auf Friedfische an Schiffahrtskanälen aus ;+

Mein Hausgewässer (DEK) hat um diese Jahreszeit sehr klares Wasser. Habe vor mit der Matchrute (5m Länge) anzugreifen.
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Welche Posen sind ideal? Mein Hausgewässer ist 4 - 5,5 Meter tief. Welche Köder empfehlt ihr momentan? Als Fischarten kommen vor Rotaugen, Brassen,  Schleien, Karpfen, etc...  Welches Anfüttermaterial macht Sinn? Macht es Sinn direkt in der Fahrt zu angeln, oder ist es erfolgreicher direkt an den Spundwänden?
Ihr merkt schon, ich habe Fragen über Fragen...

Freue mich über jede Antwort von Euch|supergri 

Beste Grüße von
 pikehunter


----------



## rutic (1. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Hey , Angle am Wesel Dattel Kanal Wendebecken Hünxe
Zur Zeit läuft sehr wenig.Im Frühj. -Sommer Haupts.mit 13m Stippe Verkürzter Schnur Oder Matchrute mit Wagglerpose. Im Moment Winkelpicker 10er Vorfach 20 cm lang 16er Haken kleiner Futterkorb Dunkles herbes Futter evtl. mit etwas Salz
versetzt. Köder Pinkis oder 1 bis 2 Maden .


----------



## Litty1978 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Beim Kanalstippen macht es auch Sinn, das Futter ein wenig zu beschweren, z. B. mit Anglerlehm, Kies o. ä. um ein Verdriften des Futters durch die Strömung zu verlangsamen.

Die Posenwahl sollte sich ebenfalls an der Strömunsgeschwindigkeit orientieren. Grundsätzlich gilt, je stärker die Strömung, desto mehr Tragkraft für die Pose. Auch die Form spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Bei Leichter bis mittlerer Strömung empfehlen sich Posen in Tropfenform, bei besonders starker Strömung kann man auf Spezialposen, wie z. B. die Lollipoppose zurückgreifen (der Schwimmer sieht aus wie ein Lutscher, daher der Name;-)).

Friedfische halten sich i. d.R. nicht direkt in der Strömung auf, sondern verharren meist an Strömungskanten. Daher sollte das Fischen an einer Spundwand zum Erfolg führen, zumal die Fische bei klaren Wasserverhältnissen hier gegenüber den Räubern auch schwerer wahrzunehmen sind, da die Spundwand Schatten wirft.


----------



## pikehunter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



Litty1978 schrieb:


> Beim Kanalstippen macht es auch Sinn, das Futter ein wenig zu beschweren, z. B. mit Anglerlehm, Kies o. ä. um ein Verdriften des Futters durch die Strömung zu verlangsamen.
> 
> Die Posenwahl sollte sich ebenfalls an der Strömunsgeschwindigkeit orientieren. Grundsätzlich gilt, je stärker die Strömung, desto mehr Tragkraft für die Pose. Auch die Form spielt eine wichtige Rolle. Bei Leichter bis mittlerer Strömung empfehlen sich Posen in Tropfenform, bei besonders starker Strömung kann man auf Spezialposen, wie z. B. die Lollipoppose zurückgreifen (der Schwimmer sieht aus wie ein Lutscher, daher der Name;-)).
> 
> Friedfische halten sich i. d.R. nicht direkt in der Strömung auf, sondern verharren meist an Strömungskanten. Daher sollte das Fischen an einer Spundwand zum Erfolg führen, zumal die Fische bei klaren Wasserverhältnissen hier gegenüber den Räubern auch schwerer wahrzunehmen sind, da die Spundwand Schatten wirft.



Erfahrungsgemäß, wieviel Gramm Tragkraft sollte die Pose haben, wenn am Wochenende nur mäßig Strömung ist? Reichen da 4gr. bei einer Pose in Tropfenform aus, wenn man praktisch direkt unter einer 5m Rute angelt?

Gruß
pikehunter


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

In Kanälen ist es z.Z. eher mau.
Warte, bis es etwas Wärmer ist.
Im Kanal ist die Strömung fast überall gleich.
Wir stippen immer mittig in der Rinne mit Wagglern.
Die Häfen und Wendebecken sind z.T. verschlammt. Dann liegt der Köder im Schlamm und der Fisch findet ihn nicht mehr.
Aber das ist von Becken zu Becken unterschiedlich.
Auch ist der Kanal sehr zickig.
Einen Tag läuft es echt gut, dann wieder ein paar Tage nichts.

Aber das wirst Du selber herausfinden müssen!

Also: Schweres Futter und dann bei etwas wärmeren Wetter los!


----------



## pikehunter (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> In Kanälen ist es z.Z. eher mau.
> Warte, bis es etwas Wärmer ist.
> Im Kanal ist die Strömung fast überall gleich.
> Wir stippen immer mittig in der Rinne mit Wagglern.
> ...



Das Kanäle zickig sind habe ich schon erfahren im letzten Jahr.
Hast du eine Erklärung warum das so ist?


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

nein, das kann dir nur der Kanalgod sagen :g

Posen nehme ich Waggler von 3,5 bis 5g.
Bei Bolo kannst du auch 2g nehmen.

Match+Waggler kann man auch schnell auf Knicklicht und Aalmontage umrüsten.
Sonst eben die Kopfrute.


----------



## Konrad Adenauer (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Hallo,

pro Meter Wassertiefe benötigst Du etwa ein Gramm Blei.

Im Kanal würde ich Dir empfehlen eine Torpille und zwei Bissanzeigerschrote anzubringen.

Als Posenform würde ich Dir folgende Formen empfehlen:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p927880_JVS-Pose-MABEL.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p907487_JVS-Pose-EVA.html

Bei stärkerer Strömung:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p907611_JVS-Pose-DIANA.html

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p907675_JVS-Pose-SANNE.html

Du solltest an der Kante zur Fahrrinne angeln. Da empfehle ich Dir die Angelstelle gut auszuloten.

Im Frühjahr und Sommer kannst Du mit reichlicherem Futter sehr erfolgreich sein imd Winter würde ich eher ein nährstoffarmeres Futter verwenden.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



Konrad Adenauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> pro Meter Wassertiefe benötigst Du etwa ein Gramm Blei.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so is es !!!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Ich war früher im Wetkampfangeln sehr aktiv und war deswegen sehr oft Stippen.
An Kanälen habe ich eher schlechte Erinnerungen....
Also wenn Du die Wahl hast, gehe lieber zur Lippe.
Bei normaler Strömung 3g Pose, 8-9m Rute und 6-7 m Schnur.


----------



## sic0r (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Ich war letzten Freitag am DEK unterwegs. Gefischt hab ich die 13m-Bahn mit 2g und 16er Haken. 
Es lief ganz gut.


----------



## pikehunter (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

@Alle

Danke Leute für die Hinweise. Das hilft mir schon mal weiter.
Bin aber für jeden zusätzlichen Tip weiterhin dankbar!
Welche Konsistenz sollte das Futter jetzt haben um am Kanal zu punkten -sehr, sehr fein, oder mittel?


----------



## pikehunter (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



sic0r schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Freitag am DEK unterwegs. Gefischt hab ich die 13m-Bahn mit 2g und 16er Haken.
> Es lief ganz gut.


 

Was meinst du mit 13m Bahn??? Das sagt mir nichts.
Ist das die Distanz vom Ufer in der du fischt?

Gruß pikehunter


----------



## sic0r (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Ja, mit einer 13m Pole


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

13m Kopfrute (also ca.11m raus) mit 2g Pose und 16er Haken :m


----------



## sic0r (3. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Nein, nicht 11, sondern 13.

1. Sitz ich auf einer Plattform direkt am Wasser und
2. Kann ich auch nen Meter vor der Rutenspitze angeln.


----------



## pikehunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Wie bleit ihr eure Posen aus, damit sie für die *Kanalangelei* am sensibelsten sind. Bildet ihr eine Bleischrotkette mit bestimmten Abstand zwischen den Schroten, oder gebraucht ihr eine Punktbebleiung, z.B ein 3gr. Durchlaufblei in Tropfenform für eine 3gr Pose? Welche Methode ist vorteilhafter?

Gruß pikehunter


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Soll der Fisch beim Biss gleich 3g heben oder lieber mehrere kleine Bleie

Bei der Geringen Strömung ruig eine Kette #6


----------



## sic0r (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Ich bilde eine konisch zulaufende Kette aus Bleischroten und stelle sie so ein, dass sie ca. 40 cm überm Wirbel sind. Am Wirbel kommt dann noch ein kleines Signalschrot.

Mit dieser Montage fange ich an. Wenn es nicht läuft, verschiebe ich die Schrote Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## xmxrrxr (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



sic0r schrieb:


> Nein, nicht 11, sondern 13.
> 
> 1. Sitz ich auf einer Plattform direkt am Wasser und
> 2. Kann ich auch nen Meter vor der Rutenspitze angeln.



Wenn du Dir Mühe gibst, warum nicht :q

Ne, die Schnur ist so kurz, dass ein Meter vor der Kiepe nix geht, warum auch ? Meist hat man vernünftige Tiefen im See erst weiter draussen..... Dabei geh ich von einer Teleskoprute aus !
Mit anderen kannst das schon schaffen !

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, das Allgemeinrezept gibt es nicht, es ist je nach Gewässer, Tageszeit und Witterung unterschiedlich.  Ich fang meist etwas weiter draussen an und arbeite mich dann in Richtung Ufer.
Aber mit der Zeit bringt das auch die Erfahrung mit, wo man etwas fangen kann. Wichtig ist, wenn nichts beisst, auch mal neue  Dinge zu wagen ! 

Probiers einfach ! Und der Fangerfolg belohnt dich dafür

Gruss Mirror #6


----------



## pikehunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Soll der Fisch beim Biss gleich 3g heben oder lieber mehrere kleine Bleie
> 
> Bei der Geringen Strömung ruig eine Kette #6



Der Fisch muss ja nicht zwangsläufig die ganze Bebleiung heben.
Es ist doch möglich das Vorfach nach dem Blei etwas länger zu lassen. Ich denke da an min. 50cm.:m  Oder habe ich da einen Gedankenfehler ;+

pikehunter


----------



## pikehunter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Was mir noch zu schaffen macht, ist *das sehr klare Wasser* des Kanals. #q   Bilde mir immer ein, die Fische sehen meine Schnur, das Blei, den Haken, etc. und suchen das Weite. Ob ich deswegen so wenig Bisse bekomme? Angelt ihr bei klarem Wasser besonders fein? Habe ich auch mal probiert, aber dann gleich etwas größere Fische durch Schnurbruch (0,10mm) verloren.
Was ratet ihr mir in diesem Fall???

pikehunter


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (5. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



pikehunter schrieb:


> ... oder gebraucht ihr eine Punktbebleiung, z.B ein 3gr. Durchlaufblei in Tropfenform für eine 3gr Pose? ...Gruß pikehunter



Das hast Du oben aber anders geschrieben.

Ich würde also die Kette nehmen mit Anzeigeschroten.


----------



## pikehunter (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Werde beim nächsten Mal eure Ratschläge anwenden  bzw. ausprobieren.
Bedanke mich auf jedenfall für eure bisherigen konstruktiven Tips#6

Bin weiterhin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Wie sieht das mit dem Köder *Hanf* bei euch aus?
Ist das für die Angelei am Kanal zu jeder Jahreszeit ein absolutes *MUSS*, um erfolgreich auf Friedfische zu angeln? Gebt ihr Hanf lediglich dem Anfutter bei, oder benutzt ihr Hanf auch permanent als Hakenköder??????

Gruß pikehunter


----------



## sic0r (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Hi,

ich muss sagen, dass es bei uns am Abschnitt des DEK in der letzten Woche mehr als dürftig lief. 

Als Hakenköder benutze ich Hanf nie. 
Im Futter ist es schon fast ein fester Bestandteil, wenn es primär auf Rotaugen gehen soll


----------



## Stephan222 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



sic0r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ...Im Futter ist es schon fast ein fester Bestandteil, wenn es primär auf Rotaugen gehen soll



jupps. frisch gemahlener Hanf (aber Bitte nicht zu viel benutzen!) ist für das Grundfutter fast Pflicht, wenn man in dieser Jahreszeit besonders auf Friedfische aus ist.
Im Kanal habe ich mit meiner Mischung (Boardsuche) bombastische Erfolge im DEK erziehlt.


----------



## pikehunter (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> jupps. frisch gemahlener Hanf (aber Bitte nicht zu viel benutzen!) ist für das Grundfutter fast Pflicht, wenn man in dieser Jahreszeit besonders auf Friedfische aus ist.
> Im Kanal habe ich mit meiner Mischung (Boardsuche) bombastische Erfolge im DEK erziehlt.


 

Hallo Stephan!

Finde im Board deine "Mischung" nicht.#q

Kannst Du mir helfen? Wo muss ich nachsehen? 

Gruß pikehunter|wavey:


----------



## Stephan222 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Bitte:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1814845&postcount=19


----------



## pikehunter (13. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Bitte:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1814845&postcount=19


 

Ich bedanke mich#6

pikehunter


----------



## pikehunter (27. März 2008)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*



pikehunter schrieb:


> Was mir noch zu schaffen macht, ist *das sehr klare Wasser* des Kanals. #q Bilde mir immer ein, die Fische sehen meine Schnur, das Blei, den Haken, etc. und suchen das Weite. Ob ich deswegen so wenig Bisse bekomme? Angelt ihr bei klarem Wasser besonders fein? Habe ich auch mal probiert, aber dann gleich etwas größere Fische durch Schnurbruch (0,10mm) verloren.
> Was ratet ihr mir in diesem Fall???
> 
> pikehunter


 
Hat keiner eine Strategie bei klarem Kanalwasser. Was ist bezüglich der Montage und des Futters zu beachten?;+

Gruß pikehunter


----------



## FannyAngler1997 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

Ich persönlich würd wenn ich mit der Matche angel so 3-4 g pose 0,15 schnur und 2 maden an einem 18 Haken und schweres Futter möglichst dunkel und im Winter nicht zu süß


----------



## nerdwuermle (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Erfahrung im Stippen an Kanälen ???*

mmmh, ich glaub nach 4 Jahren wird der kollege sicher schon ne lösung für seinen kanal gefunden haben |bla:
falls nicht: futtertechnisch browning canal mit schwarz noch bissl abdunkel...perfekt im winter (auch zum eisangeln!)


----------

